# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  Russia Announces Plans for National CryptoCurrency

## Smaulgld

Russian News Agency TASS Announced Today That the Central Bank of Russia Intends to Develop a National Cryptocurrency.


https://smaulgld.com/central-bank-of-russia-cryptocurrency/

----------

